#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  actief filter door middel van slechts een spoel

## Needmoresound

Werkt dit?
tussen mengpaneel en versterker een spoel plaatsen, om een laag doorlaat filter te maken?
Spoel berekenen door middel van input weerstand van de versterker te nemen.

Waarom, spoel na versterker een al je vermogen op, kost gewicht en geld.
Waarom geen x-over/processor, geen mogelijkheid tot kwaliteit verlies

----------


## rdreiers

Als dit een goede oplossing zou zijn had allang dit iemand bedacht.

Je zult toch ook een hoog doorlaat filter voor je toppen nodig hebben.

Een x-over kan al prima. Een dbx heb je voor een 160 euro of zo.

Richard

----------


## Aart Rietveld

In theorie zal het ongetwijfeld mogelijk zijn maar in de praktijk gaat dit niet werken. Als het al een beetje werkt krijg je nooit de gewenste afval-karakteristiek (in dB/oktaaf) en ook de instelbaarheid is problematisch: Een spoel is moeilijk instelbaar en de ingangsimpedantie ligt vast. Een filter met "losse" L, C en R's kan wel maar dan heb je je weer een extra buffertrapje nodig om het signaal weer op te peppen. En dan heb je in feite dezelfde schakeling die in een cross-over zit...  

Een goede x-over geeft echt geen hoorbaar kwaliteitsverlies, in zo'n doos worden goede componenten gebruikt. In jouw geval zou de versterkeringang met al zijn parasitaire capaciteiten en zelfinducties (lees: bijwerkingen) een essentieel onderdeel worden van het filter!

----------


## Needmoresound

Bedankt voor de reacties. Ik wou is lekker back to basics gaan. De extra gain die nodig is, is wel een goed punt. Toch maar de dbx ertussen.

----------

